# My list of tried meds



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey there! I am here ti share with You the meds that i have tried.
Alprazolam: No effect
Zyprexa: Cured my First psychosis, no effect to dp/dr
Abilify: Cured my second psychosis,bjo effect to dp/dr
Lexotan: No effect to dp/dr
Risperdal; Cured my third psychosis, no effect do do/dr
Depakin: No effect
Brintellix; No effect
CBD: Helped a Little bit with my third psychosis, no effect to dp/dr
Psychotherapy: No effect

What i will try soon: Adderall, Naloxone, Suboxone and Lamotrigine.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hope you are continuing a Anti psychotic while adding these other meds. Are you self prescribing?

Addreall isn't something you'd get with your history from my guess...


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

CK1 said:


> Hope you are continuing a Anti psychotic while adding these other meds. Are you self prescribing?
> 
> Addreall isn't something you'd get with your history from my guess...


My pdoc quitted my antypsichotics. I dont take them since july. Why do You think i would not get Adderall?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Agreed, but i am no doctor, but unless he has said, that you are going to try these meds, I am confused. Lamotrigine sure, the rest sound like very counter productive. Adderall is the last thing i'd want if I was you, do you research, but i'd be very very surprised.

Also, I dunno why when you had a few episodes, I like Zyprexa, helps anxiety and might help any episodes coming back, pretty surprised you were taken off it, prevent is always a nicer way to go than waiting for something to happen IMO.

But i'm not your doctor but as I said, if i was you, i'd stick and stay stable or you are chasing your tail...


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

CK1 said:


> Agreed, but i am no doctor, but unless he has said, that you are going to try these meds, I am confused. Lamotrigine sure, the rest sound like very counter productive. Adderall is the last thing i'd want if I was you, do you research, but i'd be very very surprised.
> 
> Also, I dunno why when you had a few episodes, I like Zyprexa, helps anxiety and might help any episodes coming back, pretty surprised you were taken off it, prevent is always a nicer way to go than waiting for something to happen IMO.
> 
> But i'm not your doctor but as I said, if i was you, i'd stick and stay stable or you are chasing your tail...


Antypsichotics are not good for me, i am a poor metabolizer. And im not psychotic anymore... So, i have nothing to lose. I had a NOS Psychosis, ive seen 5 doctors and they all' said i have not schizophrenia...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Schizophrenia is not the only cause of Psychosis, i don't understand why everyone thinks you have to be to have episodes. VERY misunderstood, but good you have doctors under your care. I will leave it there. Schizophrenia is different. NOS does not mean it's never going to happen or not to prevent, but this is up to you. I'll just say if it's happened 3 times i'd want to make sure it never happens again ever.

I wish you all the best


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Psychosis is believed to involve glutamate dysregulation, which would suggest other treatment options. The first obvious one would be Lamotrigine, because there is actually some evidence that it can work for depersonalization disorder. It was also tested as an augmentation for treatment-resistant schizophrenia, but results were not too good. Another idea might be Clozapine, an atypcial antipsychotic that is usually used for treatment-resistant schizophrenia only. When I was inpatient in a mental hospital I met a person who told me that Clozapine worked for her depersonalization symptoms.

Adderall might not be a good idea, because I suppose people who had episodes of psychosis could be vulnerable to experience psychosis as a side-effect.


----------

